# Rocky at the King's



## kennytheking-cl (May 30, 2008)

Here are some pics from the Rocky Patel Event we had at Kenny the King Tobacco in Lakemoor, IL.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like it was a great time had by all.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats a helluva crowd ya had there. WTG!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics thanks for posting.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun! I notice a lot of those ugly mugs, but not all of them LOL


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics.looked like a good time


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a fun time was had by all.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I've seen some of those guys also--one esp with a blonde celeb


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I know some of those ugly mugs!!! Kenny always throws a great bash and it's a pleasure to attend them.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Looked like you guys had a blast, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good times for sure!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a blast!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish I could have been there!!! Looks like another "GREAT TIME" I missed!!!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

my favorite picture is of the guy in the olivia hat at the rp event. I like that. You don't want to wear the bands' shirt that your going to see.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow looks like a great time! ill have to try to get to oneof his events if he comes up north this way!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice pics...Buddy.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Man that looks like fun!!!, thanks for the picks


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice pics, thanks for the share.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Rocky always looks sharp.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like a great time! Nice event!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like a good time. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Looks Like You Guys Had A Great Time


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Look at me in my throwback Bledsoe jersey I'm actually smiling in a picture


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like a blast thanks for the pics


----------



## kennytheking-cl (May 30, 2008)

*he is back on jan 09 in kenny the king*



AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> wow looks like a great time! ill have to try to get to oneof his events if he comes up north this way!


rocky come back in jan 2009 in kenny the king
kenny the king


----------

